# Plistospilota guineensis



## Rob Byatt (Aug 15, 2006)

So here are pictures of the biggie we saw on someones arm...

I've got two females mated already, seven to go. Wish me luck.

Rob.


----------



## Ian (Aug 15, 2006)

What a lovely specimen...where was she from?

You are going to have a fair few ooths to incubate if all matings are a success! Best of luck.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 15, 2006)

Got them from the BTS in May, all 2 moults from adult.

Hopefully I'll be over run with them (why on earth would I want more to feed ?!)

Rob


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

Now that is one huge praying mantis. If the H. Grandis in the pic is 5" long this species reaches at least 6" :shock:


----------



## wuwu (Aug 16, 2006)

i've seen a WC female chinese mantid that was at least 6" before.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Most of my adult females are 5", none above this. But that is still vevy big !

_H. grandis_ does not usually reach 5" inches anyway.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 16, 2006)

How big is the male Rob. You only have female in your photo album.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I'm bad for that recently ! I don't get much time to photograph them, so when I do it is always the females. Not very proffesional I know !!!

The males are around 10cm.

Rob


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 18, 2006)

Your pics are nice and professional (at least to me it is). Professionalism has nothing to do with not including the male species on the pic.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 30, 2006)

3rd female mated off !


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2006)

Somebody over here needs to get some of them.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 3, 2006)

Ok, good news. I had my first ootheca layed on the 28th August - it's huge !!!

So in a matter of weeks I'm going to have lots of the little beasts, at least I hope. Lost my first male to a female yesterday, but got three more to get through !


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 25, 2006)

These produce big ootheca. This one is 50mm in length


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 18, 2006)

GOOD NEWS !!!! Well sort of One of the ootheca hatched about a week ago. At long last; it's been like waiting for Xmas !

Unfortunately it was a very small hatch - approx. 20. But at least I've got them going now. I'm so Happy !!!!!

Unfortunately the 1st ootheca that was layed has not hatched, so it looks like the only female I have left isn't fertile. But I have a male coming today. Fingers crossed !

So I'm afraid it is good news for me but bad new for all those who have been waiting for them ! But don't give up yet; still got a few ootheca waiting ........

Rob.


----------



## prozacwoman (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi! My name is AJ, I'm from TN, and I recently found a little mantis outside, and I've never kept one before, but now I'm really interested. Anyway, what I wanted to ask is, why on earth is that female eating her own arm?? :shock: LOL

xo,

AJ


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 29, 2006)

introduce your self in the other forum well anyway sometimes they do eat their legs for no reason lol


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 30, 2006)

> Hi! My name is AJ, I'm from TN, and I recently found a little mantis outside, and I've never kept one before, but now I'm really interested. Anyway, what I wanted to ask is, why on earth is that female eating her own arm?? :shock: LOLxo,
> 
> AJ


Hi, she is removing her leg due to an injury - that is the way that mantids 'deal' with it. By removing the damaged part to the next joint, they reduce the chance of any infection (remeber that minsects cannot repair their integument).

Rob.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 30, 2006)

Absolutely no more good news on these I'm afraid. My last female that I managed to re-mate looks like she's about to snuff it.

I had 7 mated females and 4 laid; only one of those hatched and all the females died ! How unlucky is that !!?

Oh well, at least the nymphs that hatched are doing well.

Sorry folks, it's a bit of a let down after all the hype !

Rob.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, over two years since I ;ast posted on this thread.....unless there is another one lurking......

A lot has happened since that first hatch, three generations in fact  

So that means I have been saved by the mantid gods as they have allowed an ootheca to hatch !!!  

I thought this this species would be lost this year, I am so relieved :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 27, 2009)

Congrats Rob :lol: 

What a save from 20 nymphs lol


----------



## ismart (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! That is very impresssive! I'm glad you have manged to keep them going for the last three years. nice job!  .


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 2, 2009)

ismart said:


> Wow! That is very impresssive! I'm glad you have manged to keep them going for the last three years. nice job!  .


Me too ! Cheers !

Here's some pictures of the nymphs yesterday and some of when they all hatched


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 2, 2009)

I really like the colors/pattern on the nymphs, Rob! Congratulations also for keeping them going, and thanks for letting us see!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2009)

Rob those nymphs look great, and what a bowlfull!


----------



## Borya (Apr 3, 2009)

They look nice, thanks for sharing!

It's unusual that their eyes are brown-striped, just like of Empusids.

Are they L1 on photos? What size are they? Are they bigger than Giant Asian hatchlings?

Can Plistospilota be green or some other colour, like Hierodulas or Sphodros, or they can turn to variations of brown only?


----------



## 4upakabra (Sep 14, 2009)

In what countries does this species live in nature? May it be found somewhere outside Africa?


----------



## massaman (Sep 14, 2009)

need to get some of these species to the united states to some capable hobbyist to breed and sell of course!


----------



## bassist (Sep 14, 2009)

massaman said:


> need to get some of these species to the united states to some capable hobbyist to breed and sell of course!


Rob doesn't ship to the US.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 14, 2009)

bassist said:


> Rob doesn't ship to the US.


But I have a lot of friends and relatives in England.....


----------



## bassist (Sep 14, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> But I have a lot of friends and relatives in England.....


lol'd


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 15, 2009)

How they doing Rob?


----------

